# what rod for 6/0 senator & how to make a leader for beach shark fishing..



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

i just have a few questions about beach shark fishing, I will be using a 6/0 penn senator, what kind of rod would be best to use for beach shark fishing with this reel, also what leader do yall use for surf shark fishing, like when you yak the bait out their about 400 yards, what the best leader to make for this.. thanks yall


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

here is the rig I use.








I think it is pretty self explanatory. One coast lock clips to the hook leader and one to your weight drag you bait out as far as you think you need it and drop it off. after the weight has set in the sand just reel up the slack and put some good tension in it and as soon as the shark pulls on the bait and lifts the weight he gets smacked in the face with a big hook. This works great for sharks over 4 feet but if they are smaller than that then they wont always be able to trip the trap. You can replace the wire part of leader with mono if the fish in you area are leader shy but you do risk getting bit off by a big shark. But I do get more bites on a mono leader. As far a rods a shorter rod will be easier to fight the fish on but a longer rod can keep the line out of the waves. Personaly I use a short rod with a tall sand spike. Anyway i hope that helps.


----------

